# Cheap Fiamma Magnums at Argos



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I didn't know Argos sold this kinda thing. Very good price too - a good £10 - £15 cheaper than most other suppliers, plus they come in a bag;

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...419397|Other+camping+accessories|14419416.htm


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

1.. Have you now got a job a a secret Argos promoter ??

2. Or are you bored and going through the Argos website page by page ?

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Any way, cheers for the heads up.. (and on the dongles)

Argos do a bit of caravan and camping stuff, Usually good to check their site at the end of the season..
We have an Argos clearance centre nearby, went in on Tuesday looking for dongles but no luck....  Got pallet loads of disposable BBQ for 99p !!


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like they carry a couple of Fiamma bits:

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Search?searchTerms=FIAMMA


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

tonka said:


> 1.. Have you now got a job a a secret Argos promoter ??
> 
> 2. Or are you bored and going through the Argos website page by page ?
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I should be on commission!


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

Gone down by another couple £'s!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Level*

Hi

Without a pic on the Argos website, it is hard to compare these like for like to Johns Cross etc, but the dimensions quoted on the Argos site for the Jumbo levels do not correspond to dimensions on other Fiamma stockist's website!

Do we think that these

Fiamma Levels at Fiamma Store

are the same as these at Argos

Argos levels

There are some Fiamma levels that are like a ramp - called Magnum I think, and then Jumbo that are more like two steps.

Any thoughts? I might order a set for instore collection and presumably if they are not right, I can leave them there!

Russell


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I reckon they're the same but Argos probably quoting the packaged item size and have transposed width and depth.

DOES say only available for HOME delivery

Additional Information
Delivery information - Delivery charge

Online Exclusive - part of our extended internet range. Only available for home delivery (not featured in our current catalogue or available to pick up instore). A delivery charge will automatically be added to your trolley upon check out.

Current selling price valid until 07/03/2011


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You may already know but if not you might like to know that Argos use an ebay store to move some of their older stock and at a discount to the catalogue prices.
I've used them and the goods were new.

Can't remember the url but google Argos_and_e-bay to find it/them.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I think the home delivery statement basically is saying you can have them sent home or to a store BUT the delivery charge will apply no matter what


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Not sure how you get that. I read it as you can either have home delivery @£5.95, or select to collect at store in a couple of days with no charge. It may be down to whether they can get them at your local store - they can do it to any store around here but it'll take until Monday.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well the text in my post before last is taken direct from the listing?

I could be wrong but I think you'll find the delivery charge is added to your basket at check out.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well at my expense I've done it :lol: and NO charges were added. 8)


----------



## InfaRed (Nov 9, 2010)

*Re: Level*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Without a pic on the Argos website, it is hard to compare these like for like to Johns Cross etc, but the dimensions quoted on the Argos site for the Jumbo levels do not correspond to dimensions on other Fiamma stockist's website!
> 
> ...


I don't know which site you're looking at but there is a picture and if you read the full desciption it does say 3 level options.
You don't pay for collecting them from your nearest store.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

This One In the additional information part.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Ah, now I see why you were confused. If you scroll up that page and click on "delivery costs and information", you get a pop-up that makes it clear you *can* pick up in store, albeit in a couple of days, and the delivery charge only applies if you have it delivered.


----------



## Bruno (May 25, 2005)

Just ordered a pair available to collect from Monday 21st at local store.


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

another nail in the coffin of all the traders that turn up at the shows to display and talk about their products and give us the opportunity to see the actual articles.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That's one view. Many of us are not in the habit of paying more than we have to for anything. Money is hard to come by and market forces will dictate.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Friant said:


> another nail in the coffin of all the traders that turn up at the shows to display and talk about their products and give us the opportunity to see the actual articles.


Argos do not have a big motorhome range, and have no expertise in MHs to I dont think they are a major threat to the specialist trader.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

i had a pair last week. ordered on website for an instore collection. went to local store a few days later and fetched them..
Me knowing what they are and how much they retail for highlights the fact its a saving for me, hence i bought them.. I didnt need them but my old ones are the smaller version as these will be better. So another MHF bargain..

I gotta stop coming on here, so far this month bought vodafone dongle, wifi aerial, fonera box, fiamma ramps... what next


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Collected mine, thanks Morag.
They fall nicely in between my magnums and my Milenco quatros. Not too big nor too small :thumbup:


----------

